# Door won't close



## Dogbert (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm new but I had a general question. I went to bed last night shut the bedroom door. When I awoke this morning it was cracked. Freaked me out because I live alone. I searched my place thoroughly and no one was there. I tried closing the door but it wouldn't close. There are no obvious obstructions or anything getting caught up in the door and the hard ware seems OK. What could be causing it then?


----------



## travelover (Oct 27, 2009)

Most likely humidity has caused it to to swell enough to jam in the door. Can you slide a business card all round the perimeter when it is in the most closed position?


----------



## Andersen (Nov 9, 2009)

Could be a number of reasons:
a) slight misalignment between the bolt and the hole in the door frame that receives the bolt
b) warped door
c) too big a gap between the door edge and the frame relative to the length of the bolt.


----------



## padmanaban (Nov 27, 2009)

Due to cool climate the wooden door expands or bends and sometimes this causes the door not to close properly or sometimes misalignment between the bolt and the hole in the door frame.

Check along the top corners of the door or the straightness of the door. In most cases the door will be slightly curved which results in heavy pressing to close the door.

Thats why proper wood will be used to create the door and door to be installed in proper climatic conditions


----------

